# You Knit What???



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

Here's an irreverent blog featuring, well, unusual knits: http://youknitwhat.blogspot.com/2006/03/worst-felted-bag-ever.html To see many more "examples," check out the options on the right of the screen.

Warning: The blog contains snarky remarks and rude language, but you may find yourself laughing anyway.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

I like it. I would carry it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

my cats would love it!


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

One man's junk is another man's treasure!


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just too funny!! I think some of the comments were hilarious!!


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you. I needed that hilarious site. I've not laughed that hard in ages! :XD:


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

CathyG13 said:


> Thank you. I needed that hilarious site. I've not laughed that hard in ages! :XD:


You're welcome! I don't know which is funnier, the knitwear or the comments. --Judy


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

This is a most excellent site. There are many things thatI see knitted and wonder, what the heck the person was thinking.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

LAURA C said:


> One man's junk is another man's treasure!


I forebear to comment. About a man's junk. Portions of which, it resembles.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

ROFL!!! Thank you so much for the laugh. Guess we could say that it would get attention.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I love it! Thanks!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

My ferrets would drag it away and then sleep on it.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

judbert said:


> Here's an irreverent blog featuring, well, unusual knits: http://youknitwhat.blogspot.com/2006/03/worst-felted-bag-ever.html To see many more "examples," check out the options on the right of the screen.
> 
> Warning: The blog contains snarky remarks and rude language, but you may find yourself laughing anyway.


What a hoot!


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> There are many things that I see knitted and wonder, what the heck the person was thinking.


or thinking with!


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Some funny stuff! :-D


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

That's a hoot!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Love it! Sounds like a new version of Regretsy that has sadly gone silent for the most part. I used to crack up reading Regretsy.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Actually some of these things were downright hysterical! I loved it. Thanks for the smile this morning. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Perfect site to troll during thunderstorm! Hahaha!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

OMG! I totally ruined my mascara laughing so hard!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I couldn't stop reading it and taking long laughter breaks. I've grown a beard since I started looking at it and I am a woman. Thanks for this. I've bookmarked it for future fun.


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

jumbleburt said:


> OMG! I totally ruined my mascara laughing so hard!


Sorry about the mascara but delighted the site made you laugh. Certainly works for me; some of the entries have been known to cause repeated bouts of snort laughter. 

--Judy
(Fellow Ann Arborite)


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Stop me before I look again-at all of them. :lol:


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

IMHO, that purse is by far and away one of the homeliest things I've seen in a long time. But then I looked at the other things and they were pretty awful, too. Thanks for the laughter and hugs to you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

LOL, loved this one:
Technical difficulties
Tried to upload a picture
Connection keeps timing out
I've tried and tried and tried and tried
It makes me scream and shout

I've got the blues
The Can't-Upload-a-Picture blues
So let's pretend there's somthing ugly
And talk amongst yerselllllllllllves.

Thank you. I'll be here all week. Tip your waitresses.


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

I have not laughed so loud or so long, that it brought the family running, in a long time. Oh My Gravy! What a treat! You have indeed provided entertainment to my household tonight and it didn't cost a cent, only a little bit of time, errrrr lots of time. But then, my time is my own. Love it and will continue tomorrow. Tummy muscles have had their exercise for today


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry they quit. That was a riot!


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

mochamarie said:


> IMHO, that purse is by far and away one of the homeliest things I've seen in a long time. But then I looked at the other things and they were pretty awful, too. Thanks for the laughter and hugs to you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


And hugs to you, too! :-D


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you, everyone, for taking the time to respond to the hilarious "You Knit What??" link. It makes me happy knowing that it made so many of you smile, er, laugh out loud.

If the site were still live, I would submit this little number, described as, "Quick, portable and effortlessly chic...Designed as an homage to Italian fashion, this is one of those jacket knitting patterns that you cannot pass up."

Really? Okay, you be the judge: 
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Sweaters/pronto-jacket

Enjoy, and thanks again,
Judy


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh - what a funny funny website!


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

This site is hilarious!! But then, I like sarcastic and snarky.


----------



## ms_sheilab (Jun 2, 2012)

Laughed so hard I nearly shot coffee out my nose! I love snarky comments!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Spent almost an hour on this site, my sides are splitting. Not sure which was better the comments or the knitting :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

No worse than one sees worn in the street already.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

judbert said:


> Thank you, everyone, for taking the time to respond to the hilarious "You Knit What??" link. It makes me happy knowing that it made so many of you smile, er, laugh out loud.
> 
> If the site were still live, I would submit this little number, described as, "Quick, portable and effortlessly chic...Designed as an homage to Italian fashion, this is one of those jacket knitting patterns that you cannot pass up."
> 
> ...


There is a third way to wear that jacket and that is over your head so no one could recognize you wearing it.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I think my favourite comments was about the mittens being a rainbow with pubes.


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

Chezl said:


> There is a third way to wear that jacket and that is over your head so no one could recognize you wearing it.


Excellent point!


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

Hannelore said:


> No worse than one sees worn in the street already.


Proving once again, perhaps, that just because you can knit (or wear) a particular item doesn't mean you should.


----------



## Raye18 (Sep 12, 2011)

Started to read (with tears in my eyes) in the morning and thought "Hey" I need to do this in the evening when I have more time and can be sipping on homemade Apple Pie Moonshine! Can't remember when I laughed so hard, Thank you!


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Third time back on this site! Holey Moley, I split my sides each time! Can't see my screen because the eyes tear up with laughter. Aghhhh shame, perhaps they really thought that their creation was a winner????? NOOOOOO! please do a re-think!


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

I looked at every single entry & roared with laughter. Even sent a few of them to my non-knitting best friend. Too bad it's not still going. Thanks!


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

DeniseCM said:


> Third time back on this site! Holey Moley, I split my sides each time! Can't see my screen because the eyes tear up with laughter. Aghhhh shame, perhaps they really thought that their creation was a winner????? NOOOOOO! please do a re-think!


Hi, Denise!

Can't tell you how many times I've returned to the site. Just when I think I've seen everything, something new seems to pop up, and I'm once again seized with helpless laughter. (Either that, or I'm suffering from incipient Alzheimer's) Too bad the site is no longer live, huh?


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

judbert said:


> Here's an irreverent blog featuring, well, unusual knits: http://youknitwhat.blogspot.com/2006/03/worst-felted-bag-ever.html To see many more "examples," check out the options on the right of the screen.
> 
> Warning: The blog contains snarky remarks and rude language, but you may find yourself laughing anyway.


omg!!! I've just spent the last hour or so going through all the fuglies!! What fun are these ladies?! :lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------

